# What is your favorite Chopin work?



## Harvey

What is/are your favorite Chopin work(s)?

I like his fourth Ballade most. Just perfect.


----------



## Daniel

His etudes. For me they are character pieces.


----------



## Hamfast

o yeah, and first Ballade too.


----------



## Hamfast

Chopin's MAZURKAS is a quintessence of Polish National (folk(?)) music.


----------



## Daniel

Yes, definately!


----------



## Harvey

Second scherzo - Fun!

Berceuse. I like it more for it's versatility. You can play this anywhere, from library to restaurant to competition.


----------



## James

chopin piano concerto.
I don't know which one. A good one.


----------



## LiLi

Ah you want me to pick just ONE? lol. where do I begin? I love his fantasie impromtu (dont knwo the number??), if for no other reason than its really really fast. My family is part Polish, and my piano teacher thinks that people of Polish decent have some weird connection with Chopin. and I believe him  . so of course the Mazurkas are great also.

I heart Chopin!!


----------



## Edward Elgar

Have any of you heard the Nocturne Posthumous? It's a cracking peice! I've just finished learning it. I also like Chopin's Grande Valse Brilliante. I've just started on that.


----------



## soul_syringe

the valse and the rev. etude, definitely...


----------



## havenscope

Wow... I'd have to say the piano concerto no. 2 in F minor. And especially the final movement. That final movement just proves how much of a genius Chopin really was.


----------



## Tom Gilroy

Much as I love the pieces I've heard by Chopin, the thing that would please me most would be being able to hear him improvise, everything I've ever read about him said he was an extremely gifted improvisor.


----------



## Papageno

I like some of the Nocturnes and Etudes: Op. 10, No. 3 in E Major


----------



## Amaya&beet

*My choice : Etude op.10 no.1*

Chopin's first etude, because its wide compass and serenade-like expression delight me.


----------



## machoka

I really enjoy performing the first Ballade.. it is so 'excited' for me.. 
I like also the second piano concerto, the E dur etude - op. 10, No. 3 ...and so many works from Chopin, of course, but these are my favourites


----------



## Saturnus

The c-minor nocturne, op. 48 nr. 1


----------



## riverbank

Waltz in Eb for me.


----------



## Oneiros

Either the 'raindrop' Prelude in Db or the Nocturne in Bb minor Op. 9 No. 1.


----------



## MrWaltz

I like Chopin's Nocturne in Eb Major Op.9 no. 2


----------



## thicks

Chopin is my favourite composer of the Romantic period. I like the Grand Valse Brilliante, the Revolutionary etude, Nocturne no. 19, all of his works really!


----------



## Lisztfreak

I cannot decide between the Nocturne No.2, Op.27 and the Ballade No.2 . Both are most masterfully written piano works!


----------



## zlya

Love the Preludes. Individually or as a set, really remarkable pieces.


----------



## Guest

Ballade in Gm, it is one of the greatest piano pieces ever written. My favorite piano piece and my favourite example of classical music behind 1812 Overture.


----------



## ChamberNut

I also love the Ballades and Scherzos, especially the Ballade No. 1 in Gm and the Scherzo No. 2 in B-flat minor

The Nocturnes are wonderful also! Eventually I'd love to get Chopin's Preludes.


----------



## Guest

The works performed by Arthur Rubinstein are my favorite...


----------



## ChamberNut

Alnitak said:


> The works Arthur Rubinstein performed, are my favorite...


Those are the ones I have as well.


----------



## Frasier

To play - the easier ones: Prelude Op28 No 4 (it isn't easy to play beautifully, awkward left hand unless you cheat a lot with the pedal and make it sound like mud); Nocturne in E flat; the beautiful and desolate posth. Mazurka in F minor (which I play probably far too slowly, I bracket this with the E minor prelude). I've had a crack at the Fantaise Impromptu (it's a pretty good study for playing "3s against 4s") and the black keys study Op10 No5.

To listen to? The preludes, studies, waltzes, nocturnes...less fond of the erudite stuff! 
If I had to pick one piece it would be the Nocturne in Eflat played by Michaelangeli or Pollini...or me, because then I've only got myself to blame if things go wrong.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

I will always love---
Andante Spianato & Grande Poloniase Brillante.
I very much like Liszt, Debussy and Rachmaninoff, but this might be my favorite post-Beethoven solo piano piece.


----------



## Lark Ascending

Nocturne No 10 in A flat major and Prelude in E minor (I also like the latter when arranged for piano, violin and cello).


----------



## fox_druid

impromptu op. 66 and op. 29, and mazurka in F minor

I really love to hear that pieces and also to play it, although i still cannot manage the pedal to avoid it sounds like mud  ... or maybe my left hand is too strong


----------



## Guest

while we are on the chopin subject, is there any really good complete works recordings out there. I have the one by Idil Biret but i am less than overwhelemed with emotion with some of his interpratations and the piano sounds very "tingy," i like Chopin on a mellow sounding piano, more of a european style. Any sugesstions? Also if there are recordings of specific songs that are AMAZING and nothing short of it, you might as well mention them. But once i get done with summer school i want to get some "red hot" (hahaha) recordings to draw some compisitional insperation from. I mean everyone has to treat themselves once in a while....... right?


----------



## Andrew

My favourite works are the Nocturnes, all of them. I was deeply moved when I heard them for the first time, and this still happens when I hear them today.


----------



## dexter

*What is/are your favourite Chopin work(s)?*

Aside from sharing the same birthday, Chopin is really one of my favourite composers in the Romantic Period. I'm not familiar with all his works though, but his music really touches my heart. My favourite Chopin's works are his Etudes and Ballades. The Revolutionary Etude, Op. 10, No.12 and Ballade No. 1 in Gm, Op. 23, for example, are 2 of my favourites. I've listened to many pianists perform these pieces and each of them has his own unique interpretation.


----------



## Guest

Just found a new one recently while listening to my full works collection. 

Waltz in A minor, Op. 34, No. 2

It is wonderful and i am not sure if it is a well known piece. It very well could be but i have never heard anything about it before.


----------



## trojan-rabbit

I like his Heroique Etude


----------



## oisfetz

Third sonata. A marvel.


----------



## Rondo

Hmmm...this is a tough one. Im going to refrain from going out on a limb and say _Military Polonaise_, Op. 40.


----------



## Pianoforte

There are so many but I heard Piano Concerto No.1 E minor Op.11 and think its amazing. Its like the Piano was made for the music instead of the other way around! 

Does anyone know the difficulty of this piece? Grade 6,7,8 etc?


----------



## Aristocrat

@Pianoforte: I don't think that that concerto can be graded by that system. It's far above anything you'll find in the grade 8 ABRSM pieces.

If I had to choose one, I think it would be the first Ballade, but I'll put down my top five:

1. Ballade in G minor
2. Ballade in F minor
3. Barcarolle
4. Nocturne Opus 48 no. 1
5. Both of the Nocturnes Opus 55(I'll pretend that it counts as one...)


----------



## Pianoforte

Is it such a difficult piece that it couldn't be sightread by even the most talented sightreader and is there a difficulty grading system for musical pieces that can only be recited acurately by gifted performers?


----------



## adamjthompson

Polonaise in A flat for me.


----------



## marval

To choose one piece, not sure I can.

I just love Chopin.


Margaret


----------



## Tré

My favorite is definitely Piano Scherzo # 2.


----------



## Tré

Notserp89m said:


> while we are on the chopin subject, is there any really good complete works recordings out there. I have the one by Idil Biret but i am less than overwhelemed with emotion with some of his interpratations and the piano sounds very "tingy," i like Chopin on a mellow sounding piano, more of a european style. Any sugesstions? Also if there are recordings of specific songs that are AMAZING and nothing short of it, you might as well mention them. But once i get done with summer school i want to get some "red hot" (hahaha) recordings to draw some compisitional insperation from. I mean everyone has to treat themselves once in a while....... right?


Have you ever listened to Brilliant Classics's version?

They are very broad. They take many different experienced performers from all over Europe and it always makes for a good compilation.

I don't have the Chopin Edition, but I have both Bach and Mozart and I hope to get Chopin pretty soon. His works aren't voluminous (at least compared to Mozart, Bach, Mendelssohn, etc.)


----------



## chopindeed

i love all his work, especially his waltz...
i really crazy about them


----------



## Air

Ballade no. 1 and Piano concerto no. 1


----------



## Isola

Harvey said:


> What is/are your favorite Chopin work(s)?
> 
> I like his fourth Ballade most. Just perfect.


Same here! Followed by his scherzi, mazurkas, and of course the concerti.


----------



## jhar26

Andante Spianato et Grande Polonaise and the Second Sonata . Of the concertos I especially like the slow movements.


----------



## Isola

I also like the 2nd Sonata very much (and the 3rd too) especially the Funeral March.


----------



## MatsumaruDX

I liked almost all Chopin work, expecially Fantaisie Op. 49, Piano Concerto no. 1, Ballade No. 1, Piano sonata No. 2 mvt. 1 and 3 and Fantasy Impromptu


----------



## Rex

I like everything except Mazurkas. My favoutrite are Eutdes Op.25 no.12,11,9,6,2 Op.10 no.12,11,9,3 , 
Valses and Fantasie Impromptu which I know how to play entire.


----------



## trazom

Ballades, Scherzos, and two great stand alone pieces he composed: polonaise fantasie, and the barcarolle.


----------



## TWhite

Though I'm not a real Chopin fanatic, I that the c#minor Scherzo and the f#minor Polonaise are incredibly well concieved and written. They're absolute masterpieces of piano music IMO.

Tom


----------



## MJTTOMB

Hands down the third and fourth ballades. The third is such a noble polish dance and the fourth is one of the most lyrical pieces in the repertoire, it's hard not to love them, in my opinion.


----------



## Rasa

2nd Scherzo.

Have to play it this year.


----------



## Yoshi

^ Good one

My favourite at the moment is Polonaise in A-flat major, op.53.


----------



## Aramis

"At the moment" my fave is Piano Trio since it's one of his few pieces that doesn't sound hackneyed after 2010 Chopin Year + it's marvelous chamber piece anyway.


----------



## Ravellian

Oh that's too hard.. I have to at least do a list of my top ten favorite pieces.

1. Piano Sonata No. 2 in Bb minor
2. Ballade No. 1 in G minor
3. Preludes, Op. 28
4. Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor
5. Nocturne Op. 15/2 in F# major
6. Mazurka Op. 34/4 in C# minor
7. Scherzo No. 1 in Bb minor
8. Piano Sonata No. 3 in B minor
9. Etude Op. 25, No. 11 in A minor
10. Andante spianato in G major


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

1º Étude Nº 12 Opus 25 " The Ocean"
2º Polonaise in A- Flat Major. 
3º Triste Waltz Opus Nº 69
4º Polonaise in A Major "Military"
5º Étude Nº 11 Opus 25 " Winter Wind"
6º Nocturne Nº 9


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Really I like 'em all; favourites include the *Nocturnes*, *Waltzes*, and especially the four *Impromptus*--all preferably performed by Claudio *Arrau*.

http://www.amazon.com/Claudio-ARRAU.../R36WVXW78AJGKR/ref=cm_lm_byauthor_title_full


----------



## MrTortoise

Sebastien Melmoth said:


> Really I like 'em all; favourites include the *Nocturnes*, *Waltzes*, and especially the four *Impromptus*--all preferably performed by Claudio *Arrau*.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Claudio-ARRAU.../R36WVXW78AJGKR/ref=cm_lm_byauthor_title_full


The very first record I bought as a lad was Arrau's Chopin Preludes so all recordings ultimately get compared with his interpretation. Arrau is a great choice for Chopin, as is Rubinstein.

Sorry, there is no way for me even to begin picking a favorite Chopin work. I'll take them all please!


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Ditto.

Surprizingly, in the late-1950s Wilhelm *Kempff* recorded a good batch of Chopin about which I feel the same way. Vasary was good as well.

Of younger generation Chopinists, I prefer Cyprien *Katsaris*, Krystian Zimerman, and Maria João Pires.

Of course, Ohlsson is popular.

But as you say, overall I'd take *Arrau*.


----------



## WillFinn

*The Nocturnes*



Harvey said:


> What is/are your favorite Chopin work(s)?
> 
> I like his fourth Ballade most. Just perfect.


Of many, many favourites I like - I love! - The Nocturnes the most. They are almost all as wonderful. Prefer to listen to Rubinstein´s 60ies recordings if I have to choose.


----------



## joen_cph

I like practically all of his music, except from the Polonaises and the Etudes. The *24 Preludes *are probably a sort of condensed version of his work and style, and they show the widest range within the oeuvre, I guess ...


----------



## MrTortoise

Sebastien Melmoth said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Surprizingly, in the late-1950s Wilhelm *Kempff* recorded a good batch of Chopin about which I feel the same way. Vasary was good as well.
> 
> Of younger generation Chopinists, I prefer Cyprien *Katsaris*, Krystian Zimerman, and Maria João Pires.
> 
> Of course, Ohlsson is popular.
> 
> But as you say, overall I'd take *Arrau*.


I've only heard Kempff's Beethoven and I've never heard any Varary recordings. I need to expand my collection! Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## MrTortoise

joen_cph said:


> I like practically all of his music, except from the Polonaises and the Etudes. The *24 Preludes *are probably a sort of condensed version of his work and style, and they show the widest range within the oeuvre, I guess ...


Funny, I used to feel the same way about all of Chopin's 'dance' music, the waltzes, polonaises, mazurkas, and now I love them as much as the ballades, nocturnes, and other 'more serious' works. There is so much musical poetry in those works, it is nice that I neglected so much of it for so long for now it's like discovering new Chopin works.

You sum up the Preludes well. Listening to them all is an incredible journey, however, I heard in a BBC show about the Preludes that Chopin never played them all together as a single piece, but only publicly played a handful (ok, couldn't resist the pun) at a time.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

30 years ago I had Kempff's Chopin on London LPs.
Decca released them on CD in the '90s; they were more recently re-released by an Italian knock-off, remastered and tolerable.

Decca Vol. 1 http://www.amazon.com/Kempff-Plays-...=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1295227175&sr=1-3

Decca Vol. 2 http://www.amazon.com/Wilhelm-Kempf...=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1295227175&sr=1-4

Italian knock-off http://www.amazon.com/Wilhelm-Kempf...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1295227175&sr=1-1

Unfortunately, Katsaris' Chopin work on Sony is OOP. His realizations were highly praised in the 1990s.

Vasary's Chopin was highly praised in the late-1950s-1960s; good stuff, released on DG CDs TRIO issues.


----------



## Tschaikowsky

I love all of Chopin's music, but if I had to narrow it down to my "top 3", I'd have to say Andante Spianiato et Grande Polonaise Brillante, Fantasie-Impromptu, and 1st Piano Concerto.


----------



## Polednice

I'm not much of a fan of Chopin, so I don't care much about his works. I just like listening to the Variations on 'La ci darem la mano' every so often because it's fun.


----------



## tdc

Havent listened to THAT much Chopin in my time, but from what Ive listened to this one stuck out Etude #6 in E flat op. 10/6


----------



## wingracer

I love almost everything but one really stands out for me, the Db prelude. Not only do I find it mesmerizing to listen to, but I can sort of play it at a sort of reasonable level, haha. A pianist I am not but anything that can be that beautiful coming from my inexperienced fingertips is just genius.


----------



## Moraviac

I like on of his Etudes best: opus 10 nr. 3. It is well known.

I still need to master it. Beautiful piece!


----------



## Duke

Piano Sonata no.1

Just amazing!

Prelude Favourite: Op. 28, No. 04





Nocturne favourite: C Sharp minor no. 20


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

I love his works. All of them, but most pretty are the Études, Nocturnes, Polonaises, Mazurkas and Preludes.


----------



## the_emptier

Etudes and the two concertos are probably my favorites. 

favorite etudes are 11 and 12 of op 28....stunning.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Adore the *Berceuse* (Op. 57) in Db-major (one of my favourite keys).

Also especially fond of the *Impromptus* (Opp. 29, 36, 51, and 66).


----------



## TresPicos

My favorite is the *3rd Piano sonata*.

I also like the preludes and the piano concertos.


----------



## mmsbls

I simply adore the Fantaisie Impromptu (op. 66) with Ballade No. 1 next.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

All of his music is my favorite but if I had to choose only one : Mazurka Op.7 No.3 in F minor (Maybe bacause it's the first of chopin's pieces that I played when I was a child ...)

-------------


----------



## Sonata

The nocturnes and piano concertos


----------



## Ukko

The Nocturnes, but only as played by Weissenberg, followed by the Preludes, as played by several people.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Ballades, followed closely by Polonaises. Then Nocturnes, Preludes, Mazurkas and Waltzes.


----------



## Lisztian

4th Ballade. Easy.


----------



## Dodecaplex

^ Couldn't agree more.


----------



## jalex

Preludes, then Nocturnes (especially Op. 27).

Probably about time for me to give the Ballades another spin.


----------



## Sonata

double post, sorry


----------



## tahnak

Fantaisie Impromptu


----------



## kv466

This could change for me but a solid steady are his Etudes opus 10 and 25 +3.


----------



## TrazomGangflow

I like everything! How could I choose a favorite?


----------



## TrazomGangflow

Well if I had to choose it would be Mazurka in D op.33 no. 2 or Polonaise in A major op. 40 no. 1 military.


----------



## skalpel

Nocturne in C minor op.48
Nocturne in E flat major op.55
Prelude in A flat op.28
Prelude in C sharp minor op.45
Ballade in F major op.38
Fantaisie in F minor op.49

The whole set of his Nocturnes are some of my very favourite pieces for piano though, it was hard to single out just two but I didn't want to go overboard.


----------



## moody

Notserp89m said:


> while we are on the chopin subject, is there any really good complete works recordings out there. I have the one by Idil Biret but i am less than overwhelemed with emotion with some of his interpratations and the piano sounds very "tingy," i like Chopin on a mellow sounding piano, more of a european style. Any sugesstions? Also if there are recordings of specific songs that are AMAZING and nothing short of it, you might as well mention them. But once i get done with summer school i want to get some "red hot" (hahaha) recordings to draw some compisitional insperation from. I mean everyone has to treat themselves once in a while....... right?


I hate to tell you this but Idil Biret is a girl ( a Turkish one).


----------



## rattzzable

Ballade No.1 op.23, G-Minor. I like how Pogorelić can tame a Chopin


----------



## clavichorder

I'm just really getting into him for the first time. I'm listening to Kapell's recordings of his Mazurkas. I think I like the Polonaises even more though, they are more masculine and robust. I also really like Berezovsky's etude recordings, I first had them by Arrau and couldn't warm up to them, but I'm really entranced by Berezovsky's. I don't know the preludes very well.


----------



## appoggiatura

I like all his études, especially Op. 10 no. 3 "Tristesse", the "Heroic" polonaise, Piano Concerto and Scherzo no. 2


----------



## Wehwalt

Without doubt my favorite Chopin work is his "Étude Revolutionaire"  Fantastic music that


----------



## Juan

His Nocturnos. Among them, probably the first one (Op 9, N°1).


----------



## aphyrodite

Mostly his Nocturnes, Etudes and Waltz. Tbh, basically everything Chopin is my cup of tea.


----------



## realdealblues

Fantaisie In F Minor, Op.49...it is everything I am.


----------



## Pizzicato

Etude Op. 25 No 4.


----------



## Oliver

Impossible to pick one but my favourites are

-All four ballades
-Op27 Nocturnes and Nocturne 20 op. posth.
-Prelude 4 in E minor and prelude no.15 'raindrop'
-Ocean etude (op24 no12)

I also like his op.24 Mazurkas.


----------



## Sofronitsky

The First Ballade will always be the epitome of Chopin's work to me. It's played often, and it should be. Supreme art, it really doesn't take much thought to realize that this work is a masterpiece.

Of course, I also think of the Third Sonata, the Preludes, and the Polonaises... but if I had to pick one, it would be the First Ballade op. 23 every time.


----------



## Turangalîla

Sonatas Nos. 2 and 3 are great masterpieces, in my opinion, but for "just listening to Chopin", I would have to give it to _Andante spianato et Grande polonaise brillante_. This piece encapsules the spirit of Chopin: beautiful, poetic lyricism followed by robust, energetic Polish spirit.


----------



## Orange Soda King

2nd sonata!!!! I love it so much.


----------



## TrazomGangflow

I enjoy his Mazurkas (especially #23) and his Impromptus most.


----------



## chromatic owl

My favourite work of Chopin is his Ballade in F major, op. 38.


----------



## Bettina

My favorite is the Barcarolle. In fact, it is in my top five favorite works of all time. I love its glorious contrasts - languid, idyllic melodies alternating with big stormy chords!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

All those Nocturnes


----------



## Pugg

Chopin / Alexis Weissenberg, 1967: Rondo à la Krakowiak in F major, 
Forget the old sound recording, playing is stunning.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

If a genie appeared from a bottle and offered to give me the ability to play just one Chopin piece it would be the "Winter Wind" Etude in A minor, Op.25 no.11. As far as listening goes, however, my favourites (among many, as Chopin is my favourite composer for the piano) are the four Ballades, especially nos.1 and 4.


----------



## Tchaikov6

I've really been loving the waltzes recently... until a couple weeks ago I dismissed them as light and meaningless pieces... I was certainly pleasantly surprised when I sat down and really listened to the music!


----------



## Jacred

His Nocturnes and Etudes, not surprisingly. I've recently been (binge) listening to his 2nd Piano Sonata so, obviously, that's on my mind too.

Should stop soon.


----------



## rpc732

For just a single piece, Ballade No. 1, no contest. But for a whole set of pieces, the Nocturnes. Or the Etudes. Or the Waltzes. Or the Ballades, depending on the day.


----------



## mtmailey

I like his piano waltzs withe 2 piano concertos.


----------



## keymasher

I'd have to say the Barcarolle for a single work, and then probably the op 28 preludes for a collection. I love the at times tempestuous and undulating textures in the Barcarolle intermingled with sections of sublime beauty. And the preludes are just a fantastically rich and diverse collection of pieces.


----------



## Sonata

I love the Nocturnes and Preludes


----------



## Pugg

This is a wonderful disc with Chopin works .


----------



## StraussCalman

The 1st Ballad (by Pascal Devoyon - the best perfomance I ever heard).


----------



## dillonp2020

Etudes (op.10 more than op.25)
Mazurkas
Piano Sonata no.3 
Bacarolle
Polonaises ("Military" is my favorite)


----------



## agoukass

Etudes (Opp. 10 and 25) 
Mazurkas
Nocturnes
Piano Sonata No. 3
Barcarolle (Moiseiwitsch's recording is the one that opened my eyes to this piece) 
Tarantelle


----------



## Larkenfield

Favorite work? He Barcarolle that he wrote about 3 years before end of his life. He was broadening in his of "space" in sound, with more of an overall expanded sense of time, and I find a similar expansive sense of time and space in his fantastic Fantasie in Fm.


----------



## Larkenfield

Apologies for the typos in my recent post. What's with the inability to edit posts after the fact? And no preview window was available, only Post Quick Reply. Post was meant to read: 

"Favorite work? His Barcarolle that he wrote about 3 years before the end of his life. He was broadening his sense of "space" in sound with more of an overall expanded sense of time. I also find a similar expansive sense of time and space in his fantastic Fantasie in Fm."


----------



## Crystal

The first and second ballade, waltz op.18, op.32 no.1 & no.2, op.42 and the heroic polonaise. Beautiful


----------



## Pugg

Frédéric Chopin's Rondo à la Krakowiak in F major, Op. 14 is a composition for piano and orchestra. It was written in 1828 and dedicated to Princess Anna Zofia .

A stunner.


----------



## Laluna

My favorite to listen to is the Piano Concerto No. 1 

My favorite to play is the Prelude No. 17 in A flat major.


----------



## Pugg

Laluna said:


> My favorite to listen to is the Piano Concerto No. 1
> 
> My favorite to play is the Prelude No. 17 in A flat major.


Any particular performance Laluna?
Welcome to Talk Classical also.


----------



## Holden4th

The one that immediately sprang to mind was the 1st Ballade.


----------



## Page

Holden4th said:


> The one that immediately sprang to mind was the 1st Ballade.


The same for me. I know the first ballad was also Chopin's favorite work.

But the scherzos are for me also successful pieces and should not be disregarded, especially in the personal astounding impassioned but rigorous performance of Ivo Pogorelich.


----------



## Sonata

I probably have a few favorites; but the Raindrop Prelude really sticks in my head


----------

